# Pork & Sausage Jambalaya



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 1/2 lbs pork steak
1 1/2 lbs pounds sausage
2 large onions
3 tblsp cooking oil
2 cups rice

Cut prok into cubes and sausages into 1/2 inch pieces. Brown meat and drain excess grease, remove meat from pan. Saute onions. Add meat, rice, and water and season to taste. bring to a boil, put on low fire and cook until rice is done.


----------

